# Probleme mit FTP und WLAN...



## sunnyboy150182 (7. April 2009)

hallo,

wollte meine Hp via ftp hochladen, nur steht mir nur WLAN zur verfügung..
bekomme jedesmal ne Fehlermeldung... 
"Proxy-Handshake fehlgeschlagen: ECONNRESET - Connection reset by peer"

Kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## Falcon (7. April 2009)

Und jetz werf ich mal wieder meine Glaskugel an und weiss sofort welches FTP programm Du benutzt, welche Einstellungen etc. pp...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (7. April 2009)

Habe es mit FileZilla und SmartFTP probiert....
Bei beideb hatte ich keinen Erfolg...
musste noch nen Proxy eingeben, ergab aber nichts...
Sitze auf Arbeit hinter nem Proxyserver, der mich mit nem fTP nicht raus lassen will.....

Ansonsten habe ich alles beim Original (Einstellungen) gelassen


----------



## Falcon (9. April 2009)

Ja dann würde ich mal den Admin kontaktieren um die korrekten Einstellungen für den Proxy heraus zu finden.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. April 2009)

War als Admin angemeldet und habe auch die Proxy Einstellungen überprüft, weil sonst geht ja alles.... Vermute mal das die sowas wie eine Sperrliste auf dem Router hinterlegt haben, die es untersagt das man ne FTP-verbindung aufbaut....


----------



## Falcon (14. April 2009)

Wäre möglich. Dann musst Du tunneln.


----------



## Falk (14. April 2009)

Aktiviere/Deaktiviere mal PASV/Passiv-Mode - vielleicht hilft das dir weiter. Und bei Tunneling-Geschichten immer darauf achten, ob das mit den Sicherheitsbestimmungen auf deiner Arbeit konform ist, ansonsten kann das schnell mal ins Auge gehen.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. April 2009)

Habe das Aktivieren/Deaktivieren des passiv Modus schon ausprobiert und kein Erfolg gehabt.... probiere es ma weiter....


----------



## Kadauz (15. April 2009)

Da der Port dicht ist, wirst du wie oben erwähnt tunneln müssen. Hier iss ne Seite, mit der du genau das machen kannst, ohne groß was zu konfigurieren. Aber wie gesagt, iss ne kleine Sicherheitslücke, vorallem, da die Daten nicht verschlüsselt übertragen werden.

Online FTP mit www2ftp.de


----------

